# English supernatural art song composers?



## blakeklondike (Oct 28, 2020)

Looking for art song composers in English who wrote about supernatural or gothic subjects as Schubert did with Erlkonig. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Lots of heavy metal, if that's your thing, influenced by H.P. Lovecraft and Necronomicon.
https://www.hplovecraft.com/popcult/music.aspx


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Michael Tippet's 'Caliban's Song' is about a half human, half monster son of a witch.

Granville Bantock composed a song cycle on Oscar Wilde's poem 'The Sphinx'.

Frederick Delius' 'Spielmann'. The Ibsen text on which the song is based explores the tale of the fossegrim, a troll from Norwegian folklore. The fossegrim lives in rivers and offers to to grant supplicants virtuosic abilities on the violin—but only at the price of their eternal personal happiness.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

blakeklondike said:


> Looking for art song composers in English who wrote about supernatural or gothic subjects as Schubert did with Erlkonig. Any suggestions? Thanks!


Jonathan Harvey Nachtlied


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ferneyhough, Transit.


----------

